# aggiornamento prima della migrazione a libcrypt

## sacchi

Ciao a tutti,

sto seguendo la guida per la migrazione in oggetto, descritta al link https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Toolchain/libcrypt_implementation#Preliminaries

Mi fallisce al punto 3, quando vado a fare l'aggiornamento del sistema prima di fare la migrazione.

Un errore che ottengo in tutti i pacchetti che vanno a usare python è questo (samba in questo caso, ma ho lo stesso errore con altri pacchetti):

Checking for program 'python3'                                                    : /usr/bin/python3.9

Checking for program 'python'                                                     : /usr/bin/python3.9

Checking for program 'python3'                                                    : /tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.14.6-r1/temp/python3.9/bin/python3

Checking for python version >= 3.6.0                                              : 3.9.6

python-config                                                                     : /usr/bin/python3.9-config

Asking python-config for pyembed '--cflags --libs --ldflags --embed' flags        : yes

Testing pyembed configuration                                                     : Could not build a python embedded interpreter

Testing pyembed configuration                                                     : Could not build a python embedded interpreter

Altre volte ho l'errore che crypt.h non viene trovato.

Sapete indicarmi qual è il problema?

Molte grazie!

Lorenzo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dalla nwes della migrazione

```
In some cases, Portage may schedule a rebuild of certain packages in an

incorrect order [2]. If building a package fails, please try upgrading

libcrypt and libxcrypt first:

# emerge -v1 virtual/libcrypt sys-libs/libxcrypt
```

----------

## sacchi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Dalla nwes della migrazione

 

Chiedo scusa, ho seguito solo la guida del link..

Ho risolto, grazie ancora!

Lorenzo

----------

